# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gezwel op penis

## oddyseus

Hallo,
ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar,
Ik heb zojuist een gezwel/knobbeltje ontdekt op mijn penis.
Ik dacht meteen aan een tumor dus ben ik gaan googelen naar de symptonen, en hoe ik het kon herkennen.
Een aantal dingen klopten maar een aantal ook niet.
Bijvoorbeeld heb ik gevonden dat het knobbeltje zo groot zou zijn als een erwt, dit klopt ongeveer wel, maar ook stond er dat het knobbeltje gevoelloos zou zijn, maar als ik dit controloleer voel ik wel wat, maar dit kan natuurlijk ook de naastliggende huid zijn.
Ook heb ik gekeken wat voor soort kanker het zou kunnen zijn, ik dacht aan balkanker, maar dit was ook te testen doordat de ene bal kleiner zou zijn da de andere, maar dit klopt dan weer niet.
Ik weet echt niet wat ik heb, en ik ben niet zo'n type die meteen de huisarts inschakel, maar op dit moment ben ik daar nog over na aan het denken.
Heeft iemand misschien tips hoe ik dit kan herkennen of hoe ik hier om mee moet gaan, want ik ben namelijk bang voor de reactie van mijn ouder.

Alvast bedankt,
en de beste wensen voor het nieuwe jaar!

----------


## vredigheid

> Hallo,
> ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar,
> Ik heb zojuist een gezwel/knobbeltje ontdekt op mijn penis.
> Ik dacht meteen aan een tumor dus ben ik gaan googelen naar de symptonen, en hoe ik het kon herkennen.
> Een aantal dingen klopten maar een aantal ook niet.
> Bijvoorbeeld heb ik gevonden dat het knobbeltje zo groot zou zijn als een erwt, dit klopt ongeveer wel, maar ook stond er dat het knobbeltje gevoelloos zou zijn, maar als ik dit controloleer voel ik wel wat, maar dit kan natuurlijk ook de naastliggende huid zijn.
> Ook heb ik gekeken wat voor soort kanker het zou kunnen zijn, ik dacht aan balkanker, maar dit was ook te testen doordat de ene bal kleiner zou zijn da de andere, maar dit klopt dan weer niet.
> Ik weet echt niet wat ik heb, en ik ben niet zo'n type die meteen de huisarts inschakel, maar op dit moment ben ik daar nog over na aan het denken.
> Heeft iemand misschien tips hoe ik dit kan herkennen of hoe ik hier om mee moet gaan, want ik ben namelijk bang voor de reactie van mijn ouder.
> ...


Hallo beste kerel

Je bent toch niet bang van je ouder?
Praat er met ze over. Het is in ieder geval zo da het niet van oraal, vaginaal of anaal contact kan komen.
Voorzover ik interpreteer wat je omschrijft houd ik het op ingekapseld vetweefsel. Dat kan vanzelf weer verdwijnen. Het is met 15 jarigen net als met acne (jeugdpuisten) dat verdwijnt bijna altijd als je eenmaal een volwassen lichaam hebt (Volgroeid) bent.
Ik zou zeker even langs de huisarts gaan om zekerheid te krijgen. Hij vindt dat niet gek daar heeft hij voor doorgeleerd. Schaam je vooral niet. Jaren geleden kampeerde ik in zuid Frankrijk. Ik had dom genoeg naakt geslapen, dat deed ik thuis ook altijd. Maar dat moet je daar niet doen. Terwijl ik sliep is er een beest de tent ingekropen en die heeft gif in mijn lul gespoten waardoor ik wakker werd met ongeveer 70 cm doorsnee. Ik ben er mee naar de campingbeheerder gegaan en die lacht zich rot achter mijn rug maar hij bracht me meteen naar de dichstbijzijnde dokter. Ik moest hem op de onderzoektafel leggen en toen die dokter hem had gezien liep hij hard naar de kamer er naast en ik hoorde hem brullen van het lachen. Ik dacht lach maar als je maar zorgt dat ik weer een normaal instrument krijg. Ik kreeg een injectie in mijn bil en pillen. Na een week was de zwelling al tot op de helf geslonken en de brandende pijn een stuk minder. Dus wees niet bang, ga naar de dokter om dit bultje zal hij zeker niet lachen. Ik hoop dat jij wel om om deze anekdote hebt kunnen lachen. Groet, Pieter.

----------

